# No option to Backup to Network Drive



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Support,

So I've been using Windows Built in Backup tools on my Win7 machine no problems. Now I bought new laptop with Windows 8 Professional 64bit on it and want to setup/backup a new, fresh out of the box Windows System Image.
When I press Set up backup I am given an option to choose destination BUT I do not have an option for Network Drive. It is just simply NOT there 

I am reading and googling and I can see print screens with that option available, but not on my machine? What could be the problem?

I am using a LaCie D2 Network2 NAS. Which is fully accessible through Network. I can browse files, I can ping it, I can Stream Media from it no problem.

Please help? As I will start Installing Stuff on Laptop and it won't be fresh System Image Backup anymore :ermm:

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is this the way your doing the image back up Using Windows 8′s “hidden” backup to clone and recover your whole PC | Ars Technica


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Joeten,

I appreciate your time spent on finding the link and pasting it here.
Unfortunately I've read that and another 10+ Reviews, Manuals, Blogs and Forum posts where they show pretty much the same thing. I know it Should be there as it showed in the link you provided. The issue I have is exactly that I DO NOT have that last (Third) option "On a Network Location". I was able to find that so called "hidden" configuration easy enough as I knew what I am looking for... but it is just NOT there 

I will put up a screen shot once I have time. Probably it will be Weekend.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I guessed that was what you meant but showing the link and your clarification will help others in trying to find the resolution for you.
Have you run sfc /scannow to check the system file integrity.
I also found this which is from MS 
Note

If the network drive you want isn’t in the list of available drives, tap or click Show all network locations. If the drive you want isn’t listed there either, open File History in Control Panel, tap or click Add a network location, and follow the instructions on the screen. Setting up a drive for File History - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi joeten,

Sorry for not getting back so long. Busy at work and at home...
Now, the update is that I looked at the same place today and I could not believe what I saw: It is there, I can see the third option. I did no changes at all. To system, to settings, nothing. I don't understand... To be honest, not really interested what happened as long as it works. BUT to my disappointment it does NOT work :[
After setting up destination (1.5 TB free) and pressing Next to start Backup it comes up with an Error: 0x880780119 (found this on the first hit from Google: windows 7 Image backup fail error 0x80780119 - Microsoft Community)

I am really not keen relocating my Partitions on a brand new Laptop... Together with the recovery partition and things like that. Is there other solution? :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok the thing is I have little to go on here,did you try working through the link I gave you


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

joeten - your link is grand, thanks. Now I can see the Option for Location On a Network (miracles, coz I did not change any settings).
Problem is when I start process it ends up in an Error above after maybe 2-5 seconds. Each time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help: Fix the 0x80780119 error when creating a System Image in Windows 7 and 8 - TechRepublic


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that is some progress at least, try SF's link and see if it helps


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

hi lads,
Thanks for the link above. I understood where the problem is and I'd be able to resolve it if my 'view' in "disk management" would be somewhat similar. Unfortunately mine is a bit more complicated. I need your help on it please

As you can see I have 3 Recovery Partitions, plus EFI System Partition... My laptop is Lenovo E540 Custome Built (from Lenovo Website) if that makes any difference.
Which of those 4 should I Shrink or do any tasks with it? If I understood the above Link with Manual the point with Shrinking only valid if it's above 500 MB where in my case none is, except the Recovery Image partition (17.45GB).

Any suggestions are more than welcome. Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The only recovery partition that is large is the 17.45GB drive. the others are only in MB's. you should be able to shrink this one to the specifications of that link.


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

So I am looking at making 1.01 GB of free Space on that 17.45 GB Drive?

According to the link if volume is larger than 1 GB it should have 1 GB of free space. Correct?
To be more precise: I am going in to "Shrink Volume" and enter "Shrink by 1028 MB"?
Can you please advise? I really don't want to mess up Recovery Partition.
Can I do just that? What if there is nothing to move around on it and all 17.45 is Taken Up to Full extent.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should be 1024Mb


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, i will try doing that.
Please do not mark Topic as Solved yet. I will get back with findings 100%.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I will leave you to mark it solved when your ready just use the thread tools near the top of the page.


----------



## Mope (Jul 27, 2010)

I do not know what happaned or if I am looking at wrong place, but I do not have an option to Shrink the drive any more.
When I press Right Mouse on any of "Hidden" Drives/Volumes all it says is: "Help?"
As it is Holiday season I cannot spend too much time playing with that Laptop, but this is what happened during first 10-20min of trying it...
I will update it with more findings if I do get any, but at this point I am clueless about why is it this way...

Happy New Year Everyone at TSF!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The data on the Recovery Drive may be too large to safely shrink the volume. You can try a 3rd party app to shrink the recovery partition like minitool partition master or you can use EaseUs Todo Backup instead of Windows Backup.


----------

